# We want a mouse in the house!



## Holle (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey! I'm here to find info about buying a mouse for my daughter here in the SF east bay area. We have been trying to find a great pet store that carries mice. Not as easy as I'd first thought. Any ideas? :idea: 
Thanks so much,
Holle


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome! have you had a look for any fancy mouse breeders in your area? Or indeed if any rescues in your area have any mice, it's always a great place to start and mice from breeders are much better than pet shop mice


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey and welcome  I hope you get some meeces!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome, they really can be difficult to find :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

I know theres a petco in SF, right?  Theyll have them there if all else fails :3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The Humane or other shelter is a great place to call and ask; if you adopt a mousie from the Humane society, it will have been well taken care of, free of parasites, and they sell cool stuff too for critters, at least they do at the one I shop at here in the Minneapolis area. Good Luck! Be sure to get back and show us pix!


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Heya 

I've kept rodent types for ages but am fairly new to mice as well. I got mine from a lovely woman who bought two males only to end up with babies. Didn't pay a penny for them and because she had handled them since birth the only difficulties I've really had with them is my own panicking lol.

Maybe look in the paper for someone in a similar situation


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! 

You can post a wanted add in Wanted / For Sale section here, or I think a couple other users are in CA.


----------

